# Las Vegas Meet Apr 23-25 RSVP



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

this thread is for people who are intersted in going to the meet. i am arranging a possible group rate.. so a rsvp will be needed. and there other discount options we have. so if you are interested email me at [email protected] please use this email for vegas info. i do need a head count... if we can pull 10 rooms plus we can get a good rate.. right now the best i have found is the Flamingo. 160 per night and tahts for either 2 or 4 people,... so that means 40-80 bucks a person per night. but AAA can bring down that rate to 148... but there must be a AAA card for each room to recieve that rate. well please email me for info and if you want ill email you a phone number to contact me or sam at. Please let us know if you are going or really want to go. we're also going to try to get some sponsors to help us out with a raffle of sometype or what not. we are going to try to arrange a luncheon of some sort as well or a dinner... these are the plans that are going to be put into play. thank you 
terrence


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

why dont we get an RSVP list going.
cus Im in.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> why dont we get an RSVP list going.
> cus Im in.


list for hotel rooms are here

1. bugnlv 1-2
2. rsenal200sx 2
3. SLC98Max
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I guess no one else is going to Vegas


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> I guess no one else is going to Vegas


yea ive had no other emails.... so whats up guys.


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> yea ive had no other emails.... so whats up guys.


I didn't know there was a new thread. I will be going. I am sending you an e-mail. Give the list a little time. Some of us from other forums don't check this forum as often. BTW I have a AAA card so I can get the discount for one of the rooms. I think we should do an autocross event or the 1/4 mile. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

SLC98Max said:


> I didn't know there was a new thread. I will be going. I am sending you an e-mail. Give the list a little time. Some of us from other forums don't check this forum as often. BTW I have a AAA card so I can get the discount for one of the rooms. I think we should do an autocross event or the 1/4 mile. Just my 2 cents.


i agree and we need someone local to try to set that up... i can see what i can find out here in cali.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> i agree and we need someone local to try to set that up... i can see what i can find out here in cali.


btw if you can get more than 4 in the rooms... the price goes down.. for you guys... well just tell the hotel its 2or 4 in the room  I am also working on a lunch or dinner of some sort for all of us pending the amount of people here and other forums.

enclosed letter...

Dear Terrance, 

Thank you for your interest in Bally’s / Paris / Flamingo Las Vegas. At the present time, we currently have space available for your group at our Flamingo property. 

Based on the requirements that you have provided, we are able to offer the following:

•	April 23 - 25, 2004
•	10 sleeping rooms (peak night)
•	Guest room rate at $160.00 net single/double occupancy, per room, per night
•	Nine percent (9%) room tax, not included in the above rate
•	Sales tax is currently seven and a half percent (7 ½%) and the non-taxable catering service charge is currently eighteen percent (18%)
•	Meeting Space rental rate will be based on finalized program

Upon advising us that you are ready to proceed, we will return a contract to you with further details regarding a deposit, payment, and reservation deadlines. However, please note that at this time we are not holding any space for your group.

We appreciate your interest and look forward to welcoming you and your group to Las Vegas. If I can be of further assistance to you please contact me at 

Warmest Regards,

Terra Montero 

Terra Montero 
Sales Manager


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

Atleast five people have said they will be there from the maxima.org forums. I posted that they need to RSVP and they should post on this forum so hopefully you will here from them soon. bugnlv, I posted your e-mail in the other forums and said to e-mail you only if they wanted to RSVP. I hope you don't mind, if you do I can delete it in the other forum. See you all in April.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

SLC98Max said:


> Atleast five people have said they will be there from the maxima.org forums. I posted that they need to RSVP and they should post on this forum so hopefully you will here from them soon. bugnlv, I posted your e-mail in the other forums and said to e-mail you only if they wanted to RSVP. I hope you don't mind, if you do I can delete it in the other forum. See you all in April.


no problem at all  the more the better the price..


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

Has anyone else e-mailed you yet reguarding hotel rooms?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

SLC98Max said:


> Has anyone else e-mailed you yet reguarding hotel rooms?


yes but not enough for a group rate.... lemme know guys.


----------



## jaeSun (Mar 10, 2004)

i live in las vegas ... can i still meet up ? well, maybe ... 

wuts the plan? yes, im a newbie .. no, i dont have a nissan (YET) ....


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

just to let you guys know, the 1/4 mile or autocross prolly wont be possible, but im sure we could have a dyno day...when 'supras invade las veags' was here, they did. i dont see why we cant


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> just to let you guys know, the 1/4 mile or autocross prolly wont be possible, but im sure we could have a dyno day...when 'supras invade las veags' was here, they did. i dont see why we cant


Can you possibly organize this since some of us don't live in Vegas? Let us know and I'll see you there.


----------



## jwd (Nov 10, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> yea ive had no other emails.... so whats up guys.


i live here... so i wont be "going" but i will be showing up to the meet  I'm In.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

whats the deal with the hotel rooms.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> whats the deal with the hotel rooms.


last quote i had was 160 for either 2 or 4 people at the flamingo but thats last i heard.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

does that still stand or what cus im getting one for 2 people.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as I know, it still stands. contact the tropicana for more info.


----------



## e_fizzy (May 3, 2003)

Where is everybody staying? I need a hotel room? Can I contact anybody on the board to get a hotel room?


----------



## Finding Nismo (Jan 13, 2004)

i will be going to vegas fri morning at around 10-11am from LA area so cal. If anyone wants to hook up call my cell at 626.274.2250. I want to do this red rock canyon ride and maybe the barbeque. I will be parting hard all weekend so i dont know how much hanging out i'll do but i would like to meet some fello nissan freaks. Give me a call if anyone's getting together. Danny


----------



## John Bingham (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nissan Maxima Headlight LAwsuit*

California, New York, On March 10, 2004, the law firm of Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP filed a class action lawsuit against Nissan Motor Co., LTD., Nissan North America, Inc., (hereafter collectively referred to as "Defendants" or "Nissan") on behalf of purchasers and lessees of Nissan’s 2002 and 2003 Maxima model sedan ("Maxima") equipped with Nissan’s High-Intensity Discharge bi-level xenon projector headlamps ("Xenon Headlights"). Plaintiff brings this class action to remedy Defendants’ false and misleading business practices Plaintiff seeks damages, restitution of all sums paid by Plaintiff and members of the Class for the purchase and replacement of the Xenon Headlights, together with the cost of repair necessitated by the theft of the headlights and the payments made for purchase and installation of the repair kit. If you would like more information about the action or would simply like to receive updates about the progress of this suit via e-mail, please contact Anthony Vozzolo, Esq. Of Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP at telephone: (877)247-4292 or (212)983-9330 or via e-mail at: [email protected].



bugnlv said:


> this thread is for people who are intersted in going to the meet. i am arranging a possible group rate.. so a rsvp will be needed. and there other discount options we have. so if you are interested email me at [email protected] please use this email for vegas info. i do need a head count... if we can pull 10 rooms plus we can get a good rate.. right now the best i have found is the Flamingo. 160 per night and tahts for either 2 or 4 people,... so that means 40-80 bucks a person per night. but AAA can bring down that rate to 148... but there must be a AAA card for each room to recieve that rate. well please email me for info and if you want ill email you a phone number to contact me or sam at. Please let us know if you are going or really want to go. we're also going to try to get some sponsors to help us out with a raffle of sometype or what not. we are going to try to arrange a luncheon of some sort as well or a dinner... these are the plans that are going to be put into play. thank you
> terrence


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Is there a reason you're posting this everywhere?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

James said:


> Is there a reason you're posting this everywhere?


yeah......


----------

